# Rear Slide Rail Storage Compartment



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally got around to making an external storage compartment for my rear slide rails. This mod is an amalgamation of several ideas that have previously been posted on the forum. I had a chance to try it out this past weekend and I really love it! No more "dumpster diving" into the forward pass-through compartment to stow or remove these rails!

The project was constructed using 4 3/4" x 4 3/4" x 62" PVC fence post jacket purchased from Lowes. I also purchased the two end caps at Lowes. The tie-down clamps are made from 1" x 1/8" aluminum bar stock, stainless steel threaded rod, and stainless steel nuts and washers. The lock hasp is formed from 1" x 1/16" aluminum bar stock.


























































Thanks to all those who did this mod before me.

"I stand on the shoulders of greatness."

Rick


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks very nice! What do you tow behind your Outback?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Juan said:


> Looks very nice! What do you tow behind your Outback?


Alas...nothing. I have a bike rack that normally rides in the hitch receiver on the OB. When not in use it provides a convenient place to store the tow hitch.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

joy-rick said:


> Looks very nice! What do you tow behind your Outback?


Alas...nothing. I have a bike rack that normally rides in the hitch receiver on the OB. When not in use it provides a convenient place to store the tow hitch.
[/quote]

I was hoping to read something a little more exciting.....like a tandem axle flatbed trailer with 6 atvs or a 30 foot power boat. Oh well, bikes are a lot of fun too.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice modification









Could you show me how you did your rear hitch aka bike rack?
I have been thinking of adding one to the trailer and have several ideas, but would like to see one installed.

bbwb


----------

